# Mrs P - Caught!!



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi,

Some members ( Cynthia and Michelle in particular) know that I have been trying to catch a pigeon on my way to work with fishing line around her feet. I have been trying for 3 weeks and well today I caught her. I am pretty pleased with myself as she is very wary normally, but today and like my other pigeons that I have caught - the food got the better of her and she took her eyes off me today. I managed to grab her - ( I also had one almost standing on my feet pecking at seeds!!). 

Her feet are pretty bad. The right leg in particular is a mess and I think she will lose most of her foot. The left isn't so bad although she had fishing line around it too ( again a hobbled pigeon- whom I noticed as she was always lying down). As soon as I had caught her, I felt wetness on my arm, and she had began to bleed, probably the trauma of me grabbing her, but I wrapped her up well, and holding tightly cycled the five miles home, one hand on the bike handlebars, the other tightly holding Mrs P.

Well we are home - I have cut the wire between the legs so that they are no longer caught together and she is resting in the cat carrier. She is very bright eyed, extremely strong for a pigeon with such disability and has eaten a load of seed with gusto so I think feeling OK. She is moving about a bit too so that is good. 

I may try and take a picture later with my rubbish digital camera - I will see - I don't want to stress her out although I do want to change her bedding before I go to bed so that she is clean.

I'm off to London Wildcare with her in the morning so that she gets the medical help she desperately needs. I am so happy I have caught her - I really am.....

Just another little thing to make the day really sweet - I was on the phone at work and people were saying my name and someone shoved a note on my desk "There is a swan on the bridge" - I finished my call and there was a swan dodging traffic, everybody was squawking - oh you must do something Tania... well of course I would, but I said needed help. Only one person offered and this was a guy that I have not always seen eye to eye with - we have a difference of opinion on fox hunting - anyway he said " I'll help you Tania" so we went over the bridge and with the help of two young girls were able to usher the swan back down towards the river and see him safely back on the water. Then the police arrived - yes in two cars, sirens going and they had come to catch the swan - No need I said to them - all done........ 

A great day indeed for me, Mrs P and the swan!!

Tania xxxx


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

I'm so happy that you have finally managed to grab Mrs. P - I know you have been trying for around the same length of time that I tried to catch Spike. Although Mrs. P sounds in far worse condition. She must already feel the benefit of not having both feet tied together - bless her little heart. She is a very lucky pigeon to have you looking out for her.

And a swan too ... rather you than me ... I still have nightmares of being chased by one when I was a kid  I swear I didn't do anything other than throw bread in its direction. 

Keep us updated on Mrs. P condition - I'm sure she will make a speedy recovery once she gets the rest of that fishing wire cut free.

Well done!

Michelle  

p.s. Haven't seen Spike tonight - well at least not up close and personal  I think he is avoiding sitting outside my window.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Tania,

Glad for you, Mrs. P. and the swan that everything worked out so well for all of you today!

You did a great job! Bravo!

Linda


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Mrs. P and the swan*

Hi Tania,

I'm so glad to hear you had quite a productive day.  Two birds in one day, that is wonderful, you should be very proud of yourself.

Please update us on Mrs. P's progress at London Wildcare when you can. 

Thank you.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Two birds in 24 hours, does this mean you get a few days break?  That's such great news about the pigeon. I found a pigeon like that in San Francisco a few years ago, with fishing thread around her feet. Took her home on the ferry (not an easy feat ) and fixed her all up; she lost some toes but never seemed to notice the difference. She was also covered in oil from the bay and turned from a black sticky bird into a light gray beauty. So hopefully your pigeon will be able to do as well as Pierre did.  Thanks for the stories.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well done Tania!!!!!!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm so glad you caught her, Tania! You are definitely an A # 1 pigeon catcher!

Terry


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> I'm so glad you caught her, Tania! You are definitely an A # 1 pigeon catcher!
> 
> Terry


If I say so myself - I'm getting quite adept now!!  
A question, do you think I should put a hot water bottle under her towel before I go to bed? It isn't particularly cold but just wondered. She has definitely made a whole in the seed - bless her - she must be very hungry....

Tania x


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job, Tania. I am so glad you caught her.
You can put a warm bottle with her, make sure she can move away from it if she gets too hot.

Reti


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks Reti - I will do that. 

Re updates - London Wildcare have a members Day on Saturday - a BBQ - and I am getting well known as a person that brings pigeons often, so I will be able to see how she is faring then.

I'm going to settle her down for the night in a minute so willpower up the camera but not sure if I will be able to take a photo of her feet without stressing - we will see. 

Pleasant dreams everyone - I'll keep you posted - Eek  I keep grinning ( I am so happy to have caught her...) - I thought she was going to elude me!!

Tania x


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Good work, Tania! You had quite a bird day...rescuing a pigeon and a swan in the same day. Best of luck with your string foot pijjie.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Bravo Tania - so happy you caught Mrs. P. I know you already know this but do keep some flour and maybe towels real close by where she is in case the bleeding starts back up. Now, everytime I hear about a pigeon with thread or wire on its feet, I think of Jazaroo (Ron) and what he and his wife went through when his pigeon began bleeding badly. It can get real scary.

Good for you!


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Tania,

I am so very happy to hear you have finally caught Mrs. P. 

Part of why I am so happy is I know the relief it must bring you knowing the job is done and you no longer have to be haugnted daily with thoughts of catching her and how she is doing anymore.

And as the rest have said. WELL DONE!

Ron


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Tania!*

YAHOO! YIPPEE ! CONGRATULATIONS!!  

GREAT JOB! WILL LOOK FORWARD TO UPDATE!!  

I know how relieved you are!!


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

jazaroo said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> I am so very happy to hear you have finally caught Mrs. P.
> 
> ...


Ron you are so right. I desperately wanted to catch her but I always dreaded going where she was because I just thought " here we go again another failed attempt" and it doesn't make you feel good. I felt guilty at the weekends when I didn't go past where she was usually sitting and all that but most of all she will now get care that she needs.

Dropped her off at London Wildcare - Lyn the senior nurse who knows me by name now said " Hello Tania - another pigeon?"  She did a quick assessment whilst I was there and said she will probably lose most of her right foot - they may be able to save some of it but that they would do their best. I'll keep you updated. 

Tania xx


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Oh, I am so sorry she might loose most of her right foot. Poor baby.
Will they still release her?

Thanks for all you did for her.

Reti


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Although the loss of her right foot sounds bad, I'd hate to think what her prognosis would be if you hadn't captured her, Tania!!

Know she will get the best help and we are all pulling for her!

I know you will keep us updated!


----------



## andinla (Mar 11, 2003)

*Tania*

That's great you finally caught her. 
I hope her feet will be ok..Keep us updated. I am sooooo happy for you! 

Andi


----------



## jazaroo (Jan 1, 2006)

Hi Tania,

Sorry to hear the right foot is in such bad shape, but as the others have said, she is now in good hands and is being healed from her injuries all thanks to you.

All the best,

Ron


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Tania,
Congratulations on both of your successes.

You just got to love someone who will chase a hobbled pigeon for three wks, and then peddles her home five miles on a bike.

Bless your sweat heart Tania,

Feather


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Tania!

Good to know that Mrs. P is now in loving and caring hands. And as you rightly mentioned, pigeons are adept to coping with using only one leg - look at my Jake. Here's hoping that she recovers quickly and looking forward to your update once you have seen her at the weekend.

Michelle


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Reti said:


> Oh, I am so sorry she might loose most of her right foot. Poor baby.
> Will they still release her?
> 
> Thanks for all you did for her.
> ...


Reti,

They should release her is they think she can cope. Which going by a lot of pigeons in this world she will be able to. Her left foot I think will stay fairly intact so she'll have one good foot. I should know more on Saturday.

Thank you everyone for your nice words - its just a great feeling when you can take a creature out of a bad sitaution ( even though they may not think so) and try to make their life a bit better. 

Tania xx


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*She's looking good*

Well went to London Wildcare today to see Mrs P. She is looking good!

I tried to take photos but my camera is awful and they were no good - sorry! Anyway her left foot is fine - she hasn't lost any toes on that one - her right foot well she has had to have all the toes removed as they were dead and she now has a stump.  When I got there she was sitting down in her cage but when I got near and spoke to her - she stood up - infact she stood up on her sore old stump all the time and whilst she seemed to be a little unbalanced on the new-style foot I am sure in time she'll get the hang of it. Compared to a lot of the pigeons in there she looked very well - bright eyes, clean white cere and her feathers preened.

I am hoping to release her back to where I found her when she is ready as that was a nice place that she was rescued from - a park where there are lots of birds and they always get fed by the public. 

As per usual there were loads of pigeons in - lots of woodpigeons (juveniles) and quite a few ferals. About six were showing signs of PMV.

Whilst I was there a pigeon was admitted - Ted brought him or her through - she was dropped off at the door by a man who didn't want to stop ( hence no donation either ) and the staff thought that the pigeon had been hit by a car as she had blood on her wing and a broken leg. They wondered if he had hit her which I suppose could have happened but if that was the case at least he brought her to get help - so we can't be too mad can we? 

She looked very sorry for herself. They gave her some seed in a dish and she tried to prop herself up on her wing to feed but couldn't - she was also shaking her head a lot.... In the end she sat on her seed dish which I think took the weight of her broken leg. As I was leaving they were just taking her through for an x-ray and some pain killers - poor thing. 

Also whilst I was there a woodpigeon squab who looked quite sick was taken out of its pen and taken into intensive care as it seemd to be deteriorating....

There was also a tiny squab - some bigger ones and lots of adults with droopy wings or just looking puffed up and sick.... They have more pigeons at London Wildcare than any other type of animal at the moment. 
But the best bit and there is a best bit apart from seeing Mrs P look so well was the sight of 80 plus pigeons descending down into two litter trays ( I think they are called kitty trays in the US) of seed - for the ducks and geese!!) and just becoming two frenzied feeding masses of feathers - pigeons standing on top of other pigeons etc - bless em - they don't go hungry there. Don't worry the geese and ducks did get fed with other food.

Anyway that's the update on Mrs P - when I get her to release - I will get someone to hold her whilst I take a picture - I may just get that perfect picture yet..

Tania xx


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you for the wonderful update, Tania. I almost felt like I was there. May God bless those people--and you--for their care of all those birds.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks, Tania for the update! When I read the posts and find myself becoming emotionally involved with how the rehab is going, I look forward and appreciate all the updates as I know others do too!

Our best to Mrs. P!! HUGS to Ted and his STAFF, as always!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

I'm so glad to hear Mrs. P is doing so well. I'm sorry she had to loose all her toes on the one foot. 

Sounds like she will be almost as good as new.  

Thank you for letting us know.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Thanks Tania, I always enjoy hearing about your visits to London Wildcare.

Linda


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Trees Gray said:


> Hi Tania,
> 
> I'm so glad to hear Mrs. P is doing so well. I'm sorry she had to loose all her toes on the one foot.
> 
> ...


Treesa,

I wasn't surprised about the foot. It had taken me just over 3 weeks to catch Mrs P and I was going to try and enlist some help ( Cynthia thought that her friends Les and Keiko may help) but I persisted on my own. You always have the worry that someone will come and help you and she won't be there. She wasn't always you see..... However at London Wildcare they think that her feet had been tangled up for at least a month before that so basically she had been over 7 weeks in this dreadful state - I don't know how I missed her before - well I think I do actually. 

We all had that dreadful heat June/July and a lot of the pidgies would lie on the grass under tress etc to get cool fanning their wings etc so I probably had seen her previously with others and thought they were just trying to cool. As I just cycle past the place where she is - I never stopped - until one day, a cooler day, I felt she needed more investigation - hence the rescue mission was launched... 

Thank you all for your kind comments - Lin - I love going to London Wildcare as much as you like hearing about it. In October, when I have finished a study course I am doing, I am going to volunteer one day a week there so although I know it will be mainly cleaning out and feeding I hope to get a lot more experience.

Yesterday I did watch three 2 week old squirrels (Tulip, Timothy and Thomas - every animal including the pigeons get given a a name) get syringe fed and toileted - they are so cute - their eyes won't open for another 3 weeks and they are baldish with a very fine layer of fur. Cute as buttons.!! 

Tania xx

PS - Mr Squeaks - of course your regards are always given to the staff and Ted via myself - I always tell them how wonderful they are.....


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, I am so glad to read that Mrs. P is doing so well. I think she'll do fine with a stump although I always worry about the wire perching part but she should be able to adjust. 

I envy you being able to volunteer at the wildlife place. You can learn a lot and pass it on to us!  Tell everyone there how much we pigeon lovers appreciate what they're doing.


----------



## arnieismybaby (Jul 24, 2006)

Wonderful news Tania, I was really thrilled to read that Mrs. P is well and truly on the mend, and it's all thanks to you and the wonderful staff at the London Wildlife centre.  

Michelle.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Mrs P - back home!*

Hi everyone

Just to let you know that Mrs P is now as free as a bird over the skies at Ham.

I picked her up from London Wildcare this morning from Ted. Poor Ted had blood down his t-shirt from a fox involved in a road accident  that had been brought in and had just been stabilised.

Taking her away in the cat carrier, she was a bit jumpy in the box to start with but was very good ( as I find with all the pigeons I pick up and box) on trains and buses - either its the motion or sheer fright - I don't know which.

I am always amazed about how ingenious their homing instinct must be because as I got say 200 metres from the pond - i.e. a fair way up the road which leads there when she began to become quite agitated. Not flapping her wings or anything but definitely having a stomp around. 

At the pond, I found 4 of her friends and took her out the box a little way from them so that I could show her them ( daft I know)!! Also she has put on some weight at LW - I noticed when I took her out of the box on how plump she felt!!!

Well after much wriggling in my hands, I threw her up into the air (like some romantic heroine) and she flew high and around the pond before landing back just near her buddies. She then had a bit of a preen, then showed me how she can cope perfectly well on her new type foot ( her left foot is intact, her right foot is a stump on which she has no toes but she still has a bit of the foot left) and she took a sip of pond water - no more clean water for her!! She then, as if to show willing pecked at maybe one seed ( I had taken the liberty of bringing some seed, peanuts and brown bread for all the birdlife at Ham Pond) and then she flew off. Obviously well fed and probably thinking she needed to diet. 

I waited around for maybe 10 minutes but she didn't come back. So I guess she was checking out her old stomping ground, seeing if her roosting place hadn't been pinched and hopefully if she had had a mate previously, that he hadn't moved some younger model in, giving her up for lost. 

I will make a point of taking food once a week there to check that she is OK - I am sure she will be. Its just nice to see that they are still coping.

So a happy ending again - it was a lovely warm, sunny day - a perfect day to release a very plump pigeon back to where she belongs.

Tania xx


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Great news Tania! I am happy for you!


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Thank you for the update. That is such wonderful news.
I wish her best of luck.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Sounds like the perfectly wonderful day for a perfect release.  

I'm sending her wishes for a long, happy & healthy life.  


Thank you for the wonderful update.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

A wonderful conclusion to the Mrs P drama! She will be so happy to be home.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Of course I have to add my CONGRATS! VERY WELL DONE!! My best to Mrs. P.!!  

How lovely that you will be able to volunteer at "Ted's Place!" Can't wait to hear of your adventures!!  

As always, Squeaks and I send our BEST to YOU, TED and all the wonderful people who work with him!


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

*Footloose and fancy-free Mrs. P*

Tania,

Congratulations to you both 
(to Mrs. P. for finally getting caught) 
and best wishes for a happy life to you both (and all your other feathered friends and acquaintances, of course!).

Larry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

How wonderful, Tania......doesn't it feel great?! Thanks for letting us know. I love the way you tell stories.


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*She gave me a little shock today.......*

I took some bread, seeds and nuts today to the place where Mrs P was released. To get near the gang you have to be armed with food!!

Well on first looks, no sign then I noticed a pigeon with white fluffy stuff around one of its legs and though " Oh my God" another one - well on closer inspection it was Mrs P!! with this substance around her stump - not her foot with toes than can get tangled up - oh no - it was the stump!

Well after my initial heart attack I could see that it was actually quite a few downy feathers ( probably off the swans!) and by the time she had finished eating they had worked themselves off - Phew! 

So 4 days on - she hasn't homed back to Ted for easy lodgings - she is back at her own home and doing fine. I will continue to check in her of course. 

Tania x


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Tania,

Whew is right! I'm glad it was all feathers.

Thank you for keeping an eye out on her and checking up on her, you are her guardian angel.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Tania, not to be alarming but could you see her stump well enough after the feathers dropped off to make sure there is no drainage that may have made them stick?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

Hi Maggie,

No it looked fine - those little whispy feathers stick to anything don't they?

No the stump looked clean - she has had the stump for over 4 weeks now and so I would have thought that unless she was really unlucky and stood on something sharp to open up the wound then it would all be healed up nice and proper. 

I'll be keeping an eye on her - mind you she gave me a funny look today when I was getting near as if to say "Oh no - not her again"  

Tania x


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Thanks Tania.


----------

